# Parenthesis Mini



## chongmagic (Feb 3, 2020)

Had a bad chip, replaced it and it fired up. Keeping this one for myself, and love the mini form factor.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 5, 2020)

I like that a lot, Jon.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 5, 2020)

geekmacdaddy said:


> I like that a lot, Jon.



Thanks Jeff!


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 5, 2020)

Tight man!!
Cool graphics...


----------



## Barry (Feb 5, 2020)

Dig the graphic, great build!


----------



## music6000 (Feb 6, 2020)

Dig it but don't fall into the Black Hole!


----------

